# Big Bad Bone.......!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

heres a pic of a bone my buddy got one of his good friends on down in islandmorada off the ranger.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

now thats a drag screamer for sure  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Fish


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet...thats about the average size we've been seeing down here. These guys just keep getting bigger. Good Job!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya the last time we went out we saw dozens of schools just crusing the flats but they just didn't wanna bite that day.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...jealous!


----------

